# كل أسبوع ورقة بحثية، نتناقش حولها



## zamalkawi (3 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم

لفت نظري أن البعض يضع رابطا لكتاب أو لمقال أو غيره، وتكون الردود كلها عبارة عن "مشكور"، "جزاك الله خيرا"، ولا يتم النقاش حول المادة العلمية نفسها. وحيث أننا مهندسون، ولنا القدرة على النقاش وتبادل الأفكار، ففكرت في الفكرة التالية...

معظمنا إما مهندسون أو طلبة ندرس الهندسة
والأوراق البحثية، رغم أنها أحيانا لا يكون لها تطبيق مباشر في الحياة العملية ولا في الدراسة، إلا أنها توسع المدارك وتضيف علم نافع للمهندس، فحتى لو لم يستعملها بصورة مباشرة، فستفيده في المستقبل

ففكرت في أن يضع أحدنا ورقة بحثية، ليس لنحملها ونقول له شكرا، وإنما لنتناقش حولها، فالنقاش هو الضامن لأننا استوعبنا، وكذلك النقاش يفتح الآفاق ويثري العقول، ففكرة على فكرة ربما لا تعني فكرة ثالثة، وإنما تعني عدد لانهائي من الأفكار

قد يقول قائل، ولكن الأوراق البحثية تكون في مستوى الباحثين وطلبة الدراسات العليا، فسأقول لو أن هناك طالبا في السنوات النهائية، أليس هناك احتمال أن يكون بعد عام أو اثنين هو أيضا من طلبة الدراسات العليا؟ ألسنا مهندسين ولدينا القدرة على الفهم والتحليل؟ كما أنه عادة الأوراق البحثية لا تتعمق في التفاصيل بصورة يعجز الغير متخصص عن فهمها، فهي تشرح الفكرة العامة

أرى أن معدل ورقة بحثية في الأسبوع معدل جيد، فأسبوع فترة كافية للنقاش حول الورقة البحثية، أكثر من أسبوع يعني عدم استغلال جيد للوقت، وأقل من هذا يعني أنه ربما لم تأخذ الورقة حقها في النقاش
والأسبوع اللاحق نضع ورقة جديدة
هذه هو رأيي الشخصي، ولكن لو لديكم اقتراحات أخرى، فلنناقشها

الشرط هنا هو أن من لديه استعداد للاشتراك في الفكرة، يجب عليه قراءة الورقة البحثية الموضوعة والاشتراك في النقاش حولها حتى لو لم تعجبه الورقة، أو لم يكن عنده أي معلومات عن موضوعها
فربما أضع ورقة بحثية، وهذه الورقة تعجبني وعلى استعداد للنقاش حولها، ولكن في الأسبوع اللاحق يضع أحد ورقة لا تثير اهتمامي في شيء، ولكن رغم هذا أشارك وأدلي بدلوي كي أستفيد أولا، وكي يكون النقاش ثريا ثانيا فيستفيد الجميع ونتبادل الأفكار

لم أفكر بعد في شكل النقاش، ولكن أظن أن النقاش يجب أن يكون مفتوحا، فمثلا ربما يبدأ أحد بتلخيص الورقة، وآخر يتحدث عن إماكنيات أو مجالات تطبيقها، ويضيف الثالث شيئا عن أبحاث مشابهة لموضوع الورقة، وهكذا
المهم أن نتناقش ونتحاور حول الأفكار، ونتفق مع بعضنا البعض، ونعارض بعضنا البعض، وينبه أحدنا الآخر لخطأ قاله، ويضيف أحدنا لما قاله الآخر

لدي بالفعل العديد من الأوراق البحثية، قليل منها قرأته، والجزء الأكبر لم أقرأه بعد، لذا يمكنني البدء، ولكن أنتظر أولا مدى ترحيبكم بالفكرة، والأهم من هذا مدى استعدادكم للمشاركة

تعمدت فتح هذا الموضوع في قسم الميكاترونكس، رغم قلة رواده، ولكن هؤلاء القلة لديهم معلومات عن معظم التخصصات الهندسية، ولذلك لديهم القدرة على النقاش حول أي موضوع هندسي

رغم أن طلبة السنوات الأولى مرحب بهم في هذه النقاشات المزمعة، بل على العكس أشجعهم على الاشتراك وأظن أنهم سيستفيدون جدا، ولكن أرغب في أن يكون القوام الأساسي للمشاركين إما من المهندسين أو من طلبة الدراسات العليا أو طلبة السنوات النهائية

في انتظار تفاعلكم واستعدادكم للاشتراك بل وأيضا وعودكم بالاتزام بالاشتراك
أرجو أن تكون الفكرة كالآلة التي لا تتوقف طالما بها وقود، ووقودها هو الأوراق البحثية التي تضعونها أنتم، والأعضاء المشاركين الذين هم أنتم
فلو غاب واحد منا، استمرت الآلة في العمل، طالما لديها وقود كاف
ولندع الله ألا تحتاج الآلة للصيانة 

يمكننا البدء فور تأكيداتكم بالمشاركة، وفور انتهاء النقاش حول الفكرة، وأرجو ألا يكون النقاش حول الفكرة من نوعية مشكور!


----------

